# .40 dilema



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

In my extremely long wishlist of pistols I would like to own someday, I have it broken down by caliber and I noticed that I have no handguns in .40S&W. Any suggestion on what I could get in .40? I might like a carry gun in this caliber, but that job seems to be filled. 
*.45ACP*-Springer 1911 Mil-Spec(home defense/range), HK45
*9mm*-Walther P99 AS (winter carry), Browning Hi-Power, HK P7M8, HK P30, Walther P-38, Beretta M9, Luger
*.357/.38Spl*-Ruger GP-100 4"(hunting), Taurus model 85 2"(carry)
*.380ACP*-Beretta 1934, Colt Mustang Pocketlite
*9x18mm*-East German Mak(carry)
*.32ACP*-Beretta Tomcat, Colt Model 1903 Pocket
*.22*-Walther TPH
*.17HM2*-Ruger MkIII
Most of these would be range guns only, some for hunting, and the big four-fives for home defense and possibly winter carry. What are your suggestions? I don't really care for Glocks or DAO guns(although I'll probably turn over to the Dark side someday)


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

How about a S&W model 610? :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Why not get a P99 in .40?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

You might remain in your .40 dilema until you get a Glock.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Whichever one fits your hand the best.


----------



## glock27bill (Dec 29, 2007)

rfawcs said:


> Whichever one fits your hand the best.


ALWAYS great advice, and frequently the last thing you will hear.

I bought & sold numerous .40s going through the process of selecting my carry gun.

I did it this way to give myself several range visits with each, and a chance to see how easy each was to take down & maintain.

Interesting how my accuracy sucked with guns others raved about. I have guns that I'm VERY accurate with, and others that I'm just marginally accurate with. I can only chalk it up to the personal fit (or lack thereof) of each weapon.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ah, youth. I used to have a huge list of guns I wanted, too. Fortunately, I never came up with enough money to waste on them all. 

Rather than having a big pile of carry/defense guns, consider settling on one or two and get utterly familiar with them. This is better than having a totally different gun for each season, and an HD gun that is wildly different from your carry gun. The old adage about "a man with one gun" has some truth in it.

I like Glocks, but there are dozens of good .40s out there. Not that you'd ever need one if you had even a quarter of those other guns, many of which fill overlapping roles.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Why go to an entirely new line of ammo???

I'm sticking with 45 and 9mm in everything from now on. NEVER a problem finding cheap (reasonable ammo), and virtually EVERY gun comes in one or the other.

my .02


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Rather than having a big pile of carry/defense guns, consider settling on one or two and get utterly familiar with them. This is better than having a totally different gun for each season, and an HD gun that is wildly different from your carry gun. The old adage about "a man with one gun" has some truth in it.


I agree completely. I've never understood the "I carry X if (insert reason) or Y if (insert different reason) and sometimes Z if (insert another reason) and the guns are worlds apart in terms of operation. I do have two different carry guns, but both operate similarly; mainly no safety. I'd hate to have to draw and fire quickly thinking I was carrying a gun like Glock or XD where I didn't have to disengage a safety only to remember at the wrong time (when the gun failed to fire), in this very stressful situation, that I decided to carry a 1911 that day and forgot to disengage the safety.

It's this reason why I'm saving up for an XD-SC so my carrying options will essentially be the same platform, just different sizes.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Steyr M40-A1.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Whatever you shoot best with.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Being a big fan of the .40S&W I can recommend Sig or S&W M&P.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

How does a Sig P229R Equinox sound? Very nice gun but a bit one the expensive side. I hope to own one eventually


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got P16 Para that's a 40..I just love shooting that pistol. Being a 1911 fanatic I just had to have it after seeing it.:watching:


----------

